# Where is the craziest place you have had sex?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

Just light hearted thread

I would say in a car in the middle of a field , it was great though.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

My wife was leaning over the refrigerator and her skirt rode up, I couldn’t help myself and we had sex there and then. 
We’re banned from Walmart now.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

As a teenager... In a church, on a full coach bus, pulled over on a busy road, outside, under the gym bleachers, parked in the school parking lot, in a dressing room, movie theater.

As an adult... The couch.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Nothing too exciting... a car, and once in a baseball dugout at night. I need to be more adventurous now.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Outdoor residential swimming pool in an unfenced yard!

In all fairness however, it was situated way out in the middle of the woods!

But someone could have well driven quietly up into that driveway and had been a witness to all of the sordid pool festivities!

Years later, we witnessed a horny couple getting it on in a glass elevator at the Hyatt Regency! *


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

The Haunted Mansion at Disney World. 
My proudest moment lol.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> The Haunted Mansion at Disney World.
> My proudest moment lol.


:surprise:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@leec

Please read the rules for this, the Sex In Marriage forum, posted as a sticky in this forum. Asking questions like this is not the purpose of the SIM forum.

I'm closing this thread.

Sorry :frown2:


----------

